# " دورة التصميم الإنشائي " | لـ المهندس / حاتم البدري ( الدورة مستمرة )



## محمـــد جمـــال (25 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



محمـــد جمـــال قال:


> *" دورة التصميم الإنشائي "
> 
> لـ المهندس / حاتم البدري
> ======================
> ...





محمـــد جمـــال قال:


> *المحاضرة الرابعة | المحاور*





محمـــد جمـــال قال:


> *المحاضرة الخامسة | تعريف العناصر الإنشائية وانواع الأحمال وحالات التحميل في برنامج CSI SAFE 12*





محمـــد جمـــال قال:


> *محاضرات أخرى " خارج الدورة " للمهندس حاتم البدري من المفيد جدا الرجوع إليها
> 
> " التسليح الصحيح للسلالم الخرسانية " | لـ المهندس / حاتم البدري
> 
> " تصميم سلم خرساني( 3 قلبات ) فى 5 دقائق على SAP2000 " | لـ المهندس / حاتم البدري*





محمـــد جمـــال قال:


> المحاضرة السادسة | رسم السقف في برنامج CSI SAFE 12





محمـــد جمـــال قال:


> *المحاضرة السابعة | أحمال السقف في برنامج CSI SAFE 12
> *المحاضرة الثامنة | تصميم السلم ونقل ردود أفعاله لـ برنامج CSI SAFE 12





محمـــد جمـــال قال:


> *هذا ملف الأوتوكاد المستخدم في الدورة " محدث بحسب آخر محاضرة إلى الآن "
> 
> لذا - إن شاء الله - في نهاية الدورة يكون الملف كامل
> 
> *http://www.gulfup.com/?SwQ9de





احمد بدة قال:


> (¯´'•..دورة تصميم كاملة طبقا للكود الأمريكي باستخدام برنامج SAFE 12 |م.حاتم البدري¸.•'´¯)
> http://goo.gl/7exkot
> للاستفسار ووضع الاسئلة للمحاضر للاجابة عليها هنا
> https://www.facebook.com/events/607116816037046/
> ...


----------



## egyptsystem (25 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## Eng.El Seidy (25 مارس 2014)

*جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء ونفع الله بنا وبكم*​


----------



## mdeekcoco1 (25 مارس 2014)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك وجزاك جنة الفردوس مقامك


----------



## محمد السعيد على (25 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## Do It (25 مارس 2014)

بلغووووووووووووا المهندس ان هناك طلاب يدعون له بظهر الغيب 
جزاكم الله وجزاه كل خير


----------



## محمـــد جمـــال (25 مارس 2014)

*المحاضرة الرابعة | المحاور*


----------



## خالد الأزهري (26 مارس 2014)

الموضوع للتثبيت


----------



## ahmed nabil1987 (26 مارس 2014)

أسأل الله أن يجزيه خير الجزاء , بارك الله فيكم ,,,


----------



## abu_nazar (26 مارس 2014)

الف شكر يابشمهندس


----------



## محمـــد جمـــال (26 مارس 2014)

*جزا الله الإدارة خيرا على التثبيت

اسأل الله أن يجزي المهندس حاتم البدري عنا خيرا وأن يبارك في علمه وعمله .. فهو يسألكم الدعاء*


----------



## محمـــد جمـــال (26 مارس 2014)

*المحاضرة الخامسة | تعريف العناصر الإنشائية وانواع الأحمال وحالات التحميل في برنامج CSI SAFE 12*


----------



## محمـــد جمـــال (26 مارس 2014)

*محاضرات أخرى " خارج الدورة " للمهندس حاتم البدري من المفيد جدا الرجوع إليها

" التسليح الصحيح للسلالم الخرسانية " | لـ المهندس / حاتم البدري

" تصميم سلم خرساني( 3 قلبات ) فى 5 دقائق على SAP2000 " | لـ المهندس / حاتم البدري*


----------



## kjelban (27 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا يا استاذ كنت انتظر من فتره دورة بالكود الامريكي ..............بارك الله فيك على هذا العمل الطيب


----------



## abu_nazar (27 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمـــد جمـــال (27 مارس 2014)

*وإياكم أخواني*


----------



## محمـــد جمـــال (27 مارس 2014)

المحاضرة السادسة | رسم السقف في برنامج CSI SAFE 12


----------



## genius2020 (27 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير نفع الله بك ورزقك الاخلاص​


----------



## انور الاستشاري (28 مارس 2014)

شكرا لمجهودكم الوافر .... محتاجين المخطط على الاوتوكاد على ملف منفصل


----------



## mohamed diad (28 مارس 2014)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس ربنا يزيدك ياا رب


----------



## محمـــد جمـــال (31 مارس 2014)

*[URL="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1ergxb5DBM&list=UUg-yuvvGXuQF9CPtEKE86IA"]المحاضرة السابعة | أحمال السقف في برنامج CSI SAFE 12[/URL]
*المحاضرة الثامنة | تصميم السلم ونقل ردود أفعاله لـ برنامج CSI SAFE 12


----------



## محمـــد جمـــال (31 مارس 2014)

*


انور الاستشاري قال:



شكرا لمجهودكم الوافر .... محتاجين المخطط على الاوتوكاد على ملف منفصل

أنقر للتوسيع...


للأسف لا يتوفر لدي مخطط الأوتوكاد

بالمناسبة المسقط بسيط وبمتابعتك المحاضرات يمكنك رسمه بكل سهولة على برنامج csi safe 12 *


----------



## الفهدالأسمر (31 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير و نفع الله بك


----------



## MAKLAD (31 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حمدي شققي (31 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohamed2010_eps (1 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ممكن يا بشمهندس ملفات الدورة من اوتوكاد وملفات البرامج الانشائيه اللى صممت عليها


----------



## abduh001 (1 أبريل 2014)

وين تفريد الحديد للسقف والكمرات وكيفية قراءة نتائج مخططات البرنامج 
اغلب المهندسين يقتصروا على نفس العمل وينسوا النتيجة النهائية وهي لاتقل اهمية شكرا


----------



## ahmed7788 (1 أبريل 2014)

اللهم اجزيك خير الجزاء واجعله بميزان حسناتك يارب العالمين


----------



## smsmalx (1 أبريل 2014)

شكرا


----------



## b.khattab (2 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله في جهودك الطيبة


----------



## محمـــد جمـــال (2 أبريل 2014)

*وإياكم إخواني *


----------



## محمـــد جمـــال (2 أبريل 2014)

*هذا ملف الأوتوكاد المستخدم في الدورة " محدث بحسب آخر محاضرة إلى الآن "

لذا - إن شاء الله - في نهاية الدورة يكون الملف كامل

*http://www.gulfup.com/?SwQ9de


----------



## محمـــد جمـــال (2 أبريل 2014)

*


abduh001 قال:



وين تفريد الحديد للسقف والكمرات وكيفية قراءة نتائج مخططات البرنامج 
اغلب المهندسين يقتصروا على نفس العمل وينسوا النتيجة النهائية وهي لاتقل اهمية شكرا

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*حياك أخي عبده

الدورة مازالت مستمرة " لم تكتمل " والمحاضرات تنزل تباعا

تابعها وإن شاء الله تجد ما تبحث عنه*


----------



## Eng:osama elbanna (3 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله عنى كل الخير


----------



## Eng:osama elbanna (3 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## engineer (4 أبريل 2014)

محمـــد جمـــال قال:


> *المحاضرة الرابعة | المحاور*





محمـــد جمـــال قال:


> *المحاضرة الخامسة | تعريف العناصر الإنشائية وانواع الأحمال وحالات التحميل في برنامج CSI SAFE 12*





محمـــد جمـــال قال:


> *محاضرات أخرى " خارج الدورة " للمهندس حاتم البدري من المفيد جدا الرجوع إليها
> 
> " التسليح الصحيح للسلالم الخرسانية " | لـ المهندس / حاتم البدري
> 
> " تصميم سلم خرساني( 3 قلبات ) فى 5 دقائق على SAP2000 " | لـ المهندس / حاتم البدري*





محمـــد جمـــال قال:


> المحاضرة السادسة | رسم السقف في برنامج CSI SAFE 12





محمـــد جمـــال قال:


> *[URL="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1ergxb5DBM&list=UUg-yuvvGXuQF9CPtEKE86IA"]المحاضرة السابعة | أحمال السقف في برنامج CSI SAFE 12[/URL]
> *المحاضرة الثامنة | تصميم السلم ونقل ردود أفعاله لـ برنامج CSI SAFE 12





محمـــد جمـــال قال:


> *هذا ملف الأوتوكاد المستخدم في الدورة " محدث بحسب آخر محاضرة إلى الآن "
> 
> لذا - إن شاء الله - في نهاية الدورة يكون الملف كامل
> 
> *http://www.gulfup.com/?SwQ9de



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عماد العريقي (4 أبريل 2014)

شكراً جزيلاً ونسأل الله العلى القدير أن يوفق المهندس حاتم البدري ويزيده من علمة وفضله ،، بالفعل مجهود رائع ،، ومنتظرين تكمله الفيديوهات ،،


----------



## محمـــد جمـــال (5 أبريل 2014)

Eng:osama elbanna قال:


> جزاكم الله عنى كل الخير



وإياكم أخي


----------



## محمـــد جمـــال (5 أبريل 2014)

عماد العريقي قال:


> شكراً جزيلاً ونسأل الله العلى القدير أن يوفق المهندس حاتم البدري ويزيده من علمة وفضله ،، بالفعل مجهود رائع ،، ومنتظرين تكمله الفيديوهات ،،



آآآمين

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## محمـــد جمـــال (6 أبريل 2014)

المحاضرة التاسعة | الشرائح " Strips " في برنامج CSI SAFE 12


----------



## محمـــد جمـــال (8 أبريل 2014)

المحاضرة العاشرة | استخراج النتائج من برنامج CSI SAFE 12


----------



## محمـــد جمـــال (8 أبريل 2014)

المحاضرة الحادية عشرة | عمل المخططات والنوتة الحسابية في برنامج CSI SAFE 12


----------



## mdeekcoco1 (9 أبريل 2014)

مشكور جدا وبارك الله فيك وفي الباش مهندس حاتم البدري
وجزاكم جنة الفردوس الاعلى


----------



## استغفرك اللهم (9 أبريل 2014)

مفيش نفاصيل تسليح الكمرة المكسره في السلم المروحه (3 قلبات)
ووهل ينفع امد الحديد داخل الكمره في السلم ؟


----------



## ابراهيم حمدى محمد (11 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم وبمجهوداتكم كل من يبحث عن مثل هذه الفيديوهات .... مشكوريين كتير


----------



## المهندس عدي صبار (12 أبريل 2014)

شكرا جزيلا
على هذا المجهود الرائع
بارك الله بكم وجزاكم كل خير


----------



## alaamamdouh2013 (13 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا وتقبل الله عملك


----------



## ahmed7788 (13 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله بكم وجزاكم كل خير


----------



## محمـــد جمـــال (13 أبريل 2014)

وإياكم أخواني


----------



## محمـــد جمـــال (13 أبريل 2014)

المحاضرة الثانية عشرة | مقارنة بين الكود المصري والأمريكي ج 1


----------



## محمـــد جمـــال (13 أبريل 2014)

المحاضرة الثالثة عشرة | مقارنة بين الكود المصري والأمريكي ج 2


----------



## غادة صابر احمد (14 أبريل 2014)

رائع يا باشمهندس بس ياريت حد من الاخوه يرفعلنا المحاضرات على ميديافير او رابيد شير لان التحميل من اليوتيوب صعب اوى وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## abeso74 (14 أبريل 2014)

*جزاك الله خيرا ....شكرا*

جزاك الله خيرا ...... شكرا


----------



## first hero (15 أبريل 2014)

غادة صابر احمد قال:


> رائع يا باشمهندس بس ياريت حد من الاخوه يرفعلنا المحاضرات على ميديافير او رابيد شير لان التحميل من اليوتيوب صعب اوى وجزاكم الله خيرا



حضرتك بتنسخي رابط اليوتيوب و بتدخلي على الموقع ده
www.keepvid.com
تعملي paste للرابط على الموقع السابق .. في المكان المخصص لذلك
بيظهر لحضرتك روابط تحميل مباشر للفيديو بأكثر من جودة .. قومي بالتحميل بالضغط على الجودة المطلوبة
-------------
لو ما نفعت الطريقة السابقة :
قومي بتحميل النسخة النهائية من متصفح الانترنت المفضل لديك
وكذلك النسخة النهائية من برنامج internet download manager
وقومي بتثبيتهما على الكمبيوتر ... بعد فتح رابط الفيديو على المتصفح .. بتظهر أيقونة تحميل اعلى أو أسفل الفيديو


----------



## المدني علي (16 أبريل 2014)

_*بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير*_​


----------



## mohamed2010_eps (16 أبريل 2014)

شكرا يا باشمهندس 
ياريت ملف الوورد اللى فيه التصميم والشرح حد يرفعه للاستفادة


----------



## mdeekcoco1 (16 أبريل 2014)

طريقة لتحميل من اليويتب من لم يستطيع التحميل 
عند دخولك على موقع اليوتيوب 
في شريط العنون امسح من النقطة قبل WWW
كما في الصورة ومن تم تكتب حرفين SSومن تم انتر 
سوف تفتح صفحة جديد حمل الصغية التى تريديها 
بالضغط على نوعية الفيديو 
ان شاء الله تكون الفكرة وصلت


----------



## ahmed7788 (17 أبريل 2014)

اللهم اجزيه خير الجزاء واجعله بميزان حسناته يارب العالمين


----------



## mohamed diad (17 أبريل 2014)

ممكن يا بشمهندس ملف الوورد اللى مع حضرتك


----------



## mohamed2010_eps (18 أبريل 2014)

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله
انا شايف ان ناس كتير ومشاركات طلبت ملف الوورد لكن لا مجيب


----------



## Hazim Gad (18 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م.محمد ع المنعم (19 أبريل 2014)

ملف الورد المستخدم فى الشرح لو سمحتم


----------



## asdaswan (20 أبريل 2014)

ممتاز جدا


----------



## allam habsa (21 أبريل 2014)

شكرا يا بشمهندس و *جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء*


----------



## alwan1969 (23 أبريل 2014)

المحاضرة 8 : http://youtu.be/khlc6Uniz64
المحاضرة 9 : http://youtu.be/i9YVfLFZIOY
المحاضرة 10: http://youtu.be/1mCwVlLKEuU
المحاضرة 11: http://youtu.be/dNCglSMSIbw
المحاضرة 12: http://youtu.be/lIbr81kfN4U
المحاضرة 13: http://youtu.be/ewTqqCGvNWk
المحاضرة 14: http://youtu.be/iV4Vv_J747Q
المحاضرة 15: http://youtu.be/gioX7EgBfgM
المحاضرة 16: http://youtu.be/OJgo6iia1us
المحاضرة 17: http://youtu.be/E0GBFMrpauc


----------



## محمـــد جمـــال (23 أبريل 2014)

*المحاضرة الرابعة عشرة | Check of shear part 1

*


----------



## محمـــد جمـــال (23 أبريل 2014)

*المحاضرة الخامسة عشرة | Check of shear part 2*


----------



## محمـــد جمـــال (23 أبريل 2014)

المحاضرة السادسة عشرة | Check of punching shear stresses part 1


----------



## محمـــد جمـــال (23 أبريل 2014)

*المحاضرة السابعة عشرة | Check of punching shear stresses part 2 *


----------



## engnieer_moh (23 أبريل 2014)

مهندس حاتم شكرا على المجهود الرائع 
كان في 3 اشياء هى ماتوصلشى لمرحلة الاخطاء لكن احب الفت بالك ليها الكلام ده لحدت المحاضره السادسة فقط لان المحاضرات اللى بعدها لسه ماشوفتهاشى المهم
1- نسيت تعريف long term deflection &short long deflection
2- الكمرة اللى على حرف l في بعض الكمرات حتلاقى الطرف العلوى (الشفة )ليها مش داخل على البلاطة rib وكمان البلاططة waflle يعنى الشفة العلوية محتاجة انها تنعكس للداخل
3- الكمرة الساقطة اعلى من منسوب البلاطة وتقدر تشوف الكلام ده بوضوح لو عملت extrude وشوفتها في 3d


----------



## ali_mahmod151 (24 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا واكثر الله من كرمك وخلقك الحسن


----------



## alwan1969 (26 أبريل 2014)

المهندس :engineer_moh 
النقطة الاولى : الترخيم له محاضرات مخصصة هتكون فى محاضرة 28 
النقطة الثانية : انا نوهت عنها فى الفيديو وانها ملهاش قيمة الا الوزن الذاتى .
النقطة الثالثة : اى كمرة مش هتكون فى منسوب البلاطة فى البرنامج .


----------



## engnieer_moh (26 أبريل 2014)

هدية خاصة للمهندس حاتم ابدرى – اليوم,01:20 PM 



تقديرا لجهود المهندس حاتم البدرى اقدم له هدية بسيطة ملفات ايتابس وساف ومخططات معمارية وانشائية لبرج 50 دور في امارة الشارقة بدولة الامارات
http://www.4shared.com/rar/vITLPTgtc...h_str-old.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/NZPHSS1db...MODEL-G50.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/dXP1cSA5ba/safe-LTD.html


----------



## fabergas4 (26 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​​


----------



## ahmed7788 (27 أبريل 2014)

engnieer_moh قال:


> هدية خاصة للمهندس حاتم ابدرى – اليوم,01:20 PM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس على هذه المبادرة ولكن لو سمحت تأكد من الرابطين الاول والثانى..


----------



## محمـــد جمـــال (2 مايو 2014)

*المحاضرة الثامنة عشرة | الأعمدة*


----------



## محمـــد جمـــال (2 مايو 2014)

*المحاضرة التاسعة عشرة | الأساسات*


----------



## محمـــد جمـــال (2 مايو 2014)

*المحاضرة العشرون | الأساسات المنفصلة*


----------



## م.محمد ع المنعم (2 مايو 2014)

ملفات الورد المستخدمة فى الشرح يابشمهندس لو سمحت ضروري جداااااااااا


----------



## mohamed diad (2 مايو 2014)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=435573
ملف الشرح لدوره المهندس حاتم


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (2 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير يابشمهندس


----------



## alwan1969 (2 مايو 2014)

محاضرة 18 :  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAr9ba0IfCI
محاضرة 19 :  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYUHdPXZ2kw
محاضرة 20 : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCY84--zAD4


----------



## alwan1969 (2 مايو 2014)

ملف الاوتوكاد النهائى المستخدم بالدورة
http://www.gulfup.com/?ZojfQ1
كتاب المقارنة بين الكودين المصرى والامريكى للمهندس حاتم البدرى
http://www.gulfup.com/?WswOCm
ملف شرح تم تحميله من على الانترنت مهم لدارسى الدورة
http://www.gulfup.com/?n4EpfZ
ملف يحتوى على برنامج سيف 12 والكود الامريكى وملف البلاطات two way
http://www.gulfup.com/?d5ed5D


----------



## mdeekcoco1 (2 مايو 2014)

مشكورين وبارك الله فيكم وجعل عملكم الغير عادي في ميزان حاسنتكم وجعل جنة الفردوس مقامكم 
واللهم رضاك عنا وعنكم امين ياحي ياقيوم

هل الدورت انتهت او مازل مستمرة 
عندي سوال هل تم شرح تصميم قواعد الجار بالشداد 
لان الشداد لا اعرف كيفية تمثلية ببرنامج السيف وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## م.محمد ع المنعم (2 مايو 2014)

mdeekcoco1 قال:


> مشكورين وبارك الله فيكم وجعل عملكم الغير عادي في ميزان حاسنتكم وجعل جنة الفردوس مقامكم
> واللهم رضاك عنا وعنكم امين ياحي ياقيوم
> 
> هل الدورت انتهت او مازل مستمرة
> ...


قواعد الجار بتتصمم على السيف عادى من غير مشكلة ولك الطريقة.
1-ارسم القواعد عادى كما ستنفذ بالطبيعة.
2-قم برسم الاعمدة على انها stiff لها نفس سمك القاعدة.
3-قم برسم الشدادات سواء كانت جار او كانت فى منسوب القواعد عن طريق تعريفها كمرات بنفس ابعاد الشدادات
4-قم بتعريف الk -subgrade modulas reaction 
للقواعد ويساوى BC*120
5-قم بتعريف الشدادت ك LINE SPRING
وهو رد فعل التربة على الشدادات ويساوى BC*100
لو عملت حل يدوي هتلاقية قريب جدا من ده
هذا والله اعلم ولك التحية


----------



## ali141141 (5 مايو 2014)

مشكوووور استاذنا الغالي . استفدنا كثير من هالدورة . ربي يوفقك ويجزيك خيرا 
سؤالي \ كيف اصمم الاحواص الكونكريتية الدائرية والمستطيلة .. ارجو من حضرتك تعملنا محاضرة بسيطة على هالموضوع واكووون ممنون الك ياغالي


----------



## mohamed2010_eps (5 مايو 2014)

روابط الهديه غير شغاله ما عدا الرابط الاخير


----------



## mohamed2010_eps (5 مايو 2014)

engnieer_moh قال:


> هدية خاصة للمهندس حاتم ابدرى – اليوم,01:20 PM
> 
> 
> 
> ...



اخى الروابط غير شغالة ياريت تعيد رفعها مرة اخرى 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hopeful 7 (6 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااا


----------



## mdeekcoco1 (6 مايو 2014)

م.محمد ع المنعم قال:


> قواعد الجار بتتصمم على السيف عادى من غير مشكلة ولك الطريقة.
> 1-ارسم القواعد عادى كما ستنفذ بالطبيعة.
> 2-قم برسم الاعمدة على انها stiff لها نفس سمك القاعدة.
> 3-قم برسم الشدادات سواء كانت جار او كانت فى منسوب القواعد عن طريق تعريفها كمرات بنفس ابعاد الشدادات
> ...


بارك الله فيك 
بس LINE SPRING
معرفة وين احط قيمة BC*100
كم في الصورة


----------



## ابوصلاح اعتيبي (7 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله وبارك فيك بش مهندس حاتم البدرى .. و اعضاء المنتدى 
ممكن رفع الدورة على ملف التورنت مشكورين​


----------



## عبدالمحسن عبدالجبا (11 مايو 2014)

بارك الله فيك لماذا دورة التصميم في اليوتيوب غير متسلسلة للمهندس البدري


----------



## mohamed2010_eps (11 مايو 2014)

الف تحيه للمهندس محمد جمال ولى سؤال 
هل الدورة انتهت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمـــد جمـــال (13 مايو 2014)

المحاضرة الحادية والعشرون | القواعد المعرضة لأحمال غير محورية والقواعد المشتركة


----------



## محمـــد جمـــال (13 مايو 2014)

المحاضرة الثانية والعشرون | تصميم القواعد المنفصلة باستخدام برنامج CSI SAFE 12


----------



## محمـــد جمـــال (13 مايو 2014)

المحاضرة الثالثة والعشرون | تصميم القواعد المشتركة باستخدام برنامج CSI SAFE 12


----------



## محمـــد جمـــال (13 مايو 2014)

محاضرات إضافية للمهندس / حاتم البدري ليست ضمن " دورة التصميم الإنشائي "

محاضرة | تصميم اللبشة ذات الأعصاب على برنامجي CSI SAP2000 و CSI SAFE 12

محاضرة | كيفية عمل نظام إنشائي لسقف هوردي


----------



## mohamed2010_eps (13 مايو 2014)

شكرا جزيلا للمحاضرات الجديدة


----------



## mdeekcoco1 (13 مايو 2014)

مشكورين وبارك الله فيكم جميع 
وجزاكم الله جنة الفردوس الاعلى


----------



## ahmed7788 (16 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير يابشمهندس


----------



## mohamed2010_eps (17 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هل فى حلقات اخرى ولاكدة الدورة خلصت


----------



## mido_all (19 مايو 2014)

تحية طيبة للمهندس :حاتم البدري ولجميع الأعضاء الكرام
لي ملاحظتين
1- بعد تعريف القطاعات وخاصة الأعمدة 
المفروض ان ادخل علي assign واعرف البرنامج نوع الsupports
انها hing
صح ام خطأ؟؟؟؟؟؟
2- الشرائح الأفقية A ليس بها مشاكل
3- الشرائح الرأسية مكتوب لي falled تقريبا كلها كده
مالمشكلة وماذا تعني؟؟؟؟
4- هل يمكن استخراج الحديد مثل الsap بوضع قيمتين للعزم mu الخاصة بشبكة الحديد
وكيف ذلك وشكرا


----------



## محمد السعيد على (19 مايو 2014)

محمـــد جمـــال قال:


> محاضرات إضافية للمهندس / حاتم البدري ليست ضمن " دورة التصميم الإنشائي "
> 
> محاضرة | تصميم اللبشة ذات الأعصاب على برنامجي CSI SAP2000 و CSI SAFE 12
> 
> محاضرة | كيفية عمل نظام إنشائي لسقف هوردي


ا
حفظك الله ورعاكم وزادكم من فضله ( م حاتم البدرى - م محمد جمال )
اتمنى شرح لبشه على خوازيق ...تحياتى


----------



## ahema (19 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mdeekcoco1 (20 مايو 2014)

4- هل يمكن استخراج الحديد مثل الsap بوضع قيمتين للعزم mu الخاصة بشبكة الحديد
وكيف ذلك وشكرا[/QUOTE]


يمكنك دلك ومثل الساب 
ويوجد ميزة جميلة في السيف انه يمكنك وضع مساحة الحديد مثلا فرض شبكة 6 فاي 12 المساحة = 12.06 وشبكة ونصف 18.09 
فيعطيك امكان الحديد الدي يحتاج شبكة او شبكة ونصف وهدا تجدها في slab design وليست شرائح بل finite element


----------



## Bassel.z (20 مايو 2014)

*********


----------



## mido_all (20 مايو 2014)

اشكرك اخي انا الحمد لله استفدت من الدورة الكثير وربنا يبارك في المهندس حاتم البدري بجد انسان محترم جدا
--- انا لي سؤال
انا طلعت ال detailing وحولتها لأتوكاد -- انا عندي اتوكاد 2010
وعندي الفونتات العربية 
لما بفتح الملفات 
اولا ملفات كتير ورسومات كتيرة والdimension والtext شكلها غريب جدا
انا فاهم انه محتاج فونتات بس انا عندي الفونتات العربية وبتاعة البرنامج
وكيف اجمعهم في رسمة واحدة
وعلي فكرة ال report بتاعه روعة
سؤال اخير معلش ----- هل التصميم بالكود الأمريكي بيجيب حديد اكثر من الكود المصري
يعني لو الفرق مش كبير --- اشتغل علي ألأمريكي علي طول حتي لو في مصر
وشكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng.1989 (21 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mido_all (21 مايو 2014)

تحية طيبة ياريت لمن يملك ملف الورد الخاص بالدورة يرفعه ياريت من فضلكم
انا تابعت لحلقة 13 والحمد لله وياريت تساعدونا بملف الدورة وكل عام وانتم طيبين


----------



## الهادى ابراهيم2 (22 مايو 2014)

بارك الله فيك مهندس حاتم


----------



## الهادى ابراهيم2 (22 مايو 2014)

ياريت ملف الورد اللى عنده يرفعه ياحضرات


----------



## mido_all (22 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم---وكل عام وانتم طيبين 
دلوقتي الكود المصري بيقاوم ال punching عن طريق الخرسانة وليس الحديد
لكن في الموقع عند مكان العمود الوسطي بيتم وضع حديد اضافي 
هذا الحديد الأضافي اللي فوق العمود ---هل بيغطي ال moment العلوي
ام بيقاوم punshing 
واذا كان بيقاوم ال punshing بيبقي مخالف للكود المصري ام لا برجاااء الرد سريعا
وشكرا


----------



## mido_all (23 مايو 2014)

يا جماعة هو فين المكان المخصص للأسئلة-- احنا بنسأل ومفيش حد بيرد
المهندس حاتم البدري بيرد علي الأسئلة في اي موقع 
وشكرا


----------



## أبوطلعت العفيري (23 مايو 2014)

بش مهندس ميدو الأسئله في جروب الدوره على الفيس ملتقى الدارين


----------



## mido_all (24 مايو 2014)

انا دورت كتير عليها لم اجدها -- ياريت الرابط
وانا بدور حاليا علي دورة ساب 2000 علي الأنترنت اشترك فيها لكن لم اجدها
فلو تعرف موقع يعطي دورات تخصصية ابقي شاكر جدا


----------



## abu saif (24 مايو 2014)

المحاضرة الراعة و العشرون - اللبشة
â€«ط¯ظˆط±ط© طھطµظ…ظٹظ… ط¨ط§ظ„ظƒظˆط¯ ط§ظ„ط§ظ…ط±ظٹظƒظ‰ ظ…ط­ط§ط¶ط±ط© 24â€¬â€ژ - YouTube
المحاضرة الخامسة و العشرون - قواعد الجار و الشدادات الخاصة بها
â€«ط¯ظˆط±ط© طھطµظ…ظٹظ… ط¨ط§ظ„ظƒظˆط¯ ط§ظ„ط§ظ…ط±ظٹظƒظ‰ ظ…ط­ط§ط¶ط±ط© 25â€¬â€ژ - YouTube
المحاضرة السادسة و العشرون - شداد و ميدة
â€«ط¯ظˆط±ط© طھطµظ…ظٹظ… ط¨ط§ظ„ظƒظˆط¯ ط§ظ„ط§ظ…ط±ظٹظƒظ‰ ظ…ط­ط§ط¶ط±ط© 26â€¬â€ژ - YouTube


----------



## mido_all (24 مايو 2014)

مشكور جدا اخ ابوسيف==== انا بدور علي ملف word بتاع الدورة اللي المهندس حاتم قال انه حيرفعه
فياريت اللي عنده الملف او يعرف الرابط يخبرنا


----------



## محمـــد جمـــال (25 مايو 2014)

المحاضرة الرابعة والعشرون | اللبشة


----------



## محمـــد جمـــال (25 مايو 2014)

المحاضرة الخامسة والعشرون | قاعدة الجار


----------



## محمـــد جمـــال (25 مايو 2014)

المحاضرة السادسة والعشرون | الشداد والميدة


----------



## احمد بدة (26 مايو 2014)

(¯´'•..دورة تصميم كاملة طبقا للكود الأمريكي باستخدام برنامج SAFE 12 |م.حاتم البدري¸.•'´¯)
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLUmD5wQ2FYzk6JCkTE5RkoXba4SbzRBVJ

للاستفسار ووضع الاسئلة للمحاضر للاجابة عليها هنا​https://www.facebook.com/events/607116816037046/

ملف كتاب الشرح http://www.gulfup.com/?WswOCm


ملف الكاد النهائى http://www.gulfup.com/?ZojfQ1


بالتوفيق 
​


----------



## احمد بدة (26 مايو 2014)

مقدمة



خطوات الدورة



ابعاد القطاعات



المحاور


----------



## egyptsystem (26 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## ناجح شحاذة (26 مايو 2014)

موضوع جميل بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس صابر (27 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد السعيد على (27 مايو 2014)

محمـــد جمـــال قال:


> المحاضرة الرابعة والعشرون | اللبشة


اشكرك على مجهودك الطيب . ارفق لكم ملف لحل اللبشه بالسيف ..... تحياتى
hatem - Download - 4shared - mohamed mohamed


----------



## egyptsystem (27 مايو 2014)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> اشكرك على مجهودك الطيب . ارفق لكم ملف لحل اللبشه بالسيف ..... تحياتى
> hatem - Download - 4shared - mohamed mohamed



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## احمد بدة (27 مايو 2014)

احمد بدة قال:


> مقدمة
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*تعريف العناصر للبرنامج*



*06*




*احمال السقف*




*08*


----------



## mohamed2010_eps (27 مايو 2014)

لوسمحت م محمد السعيد على ملف السيف مش بيفتح لانه اصدار احدث لكن ممكن يفتح لو كان امتداد f2k ياريت تبعت هذا الملف مرة اخرى بهذا الامتداد او لو عندك طريقه اخرى يكون افضل جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## EnG.MoHaMeD 2010 (27 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله كل خير​
​​


----------



## محمد السعيد على (27 مايو 2014)

mohamed2010_eps قال:


> لوسمحت م محمد السعيد على ملف السيف مش بيفتح لانه اصدار احدث لكن ممكن يفتح لو كان امتداد f2k ياريت تبعت هذا الملف مرة اخرى بهذا الامتداد او لو عندك طريقه اخرى يكون افضل جزاك الله خيرا


hatem - Download - 4shared - mohamed mohamed


----------



## محمد السعيد على (28 مايو 2014)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> hatem - Download - 4shared - mohamed mohamed


بالاضافه لحل السيف ارفق لكم حل اللبشه بالساب ومعه اكسل للاجهاد اسفل التربه .. نرجو من الاخوه الزملاء شرحه 
hatem - Download - 4shared - mohamed mohamed
كذلك نتائج الاجاد على التربه بالساب نرجو من الزملاء توضيحها 
hatem stress - Download - 4shared - mohamed mohamed


----------



## احمد بدة (28 مايو 2014)

09-الشرائح



10




11-مخططات ونوتة




12-تصميم


----------



## mohamed2010_eps (28 مايو 2014)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> hatem - Download - 4shared - mohamed mohamed



شكرا جزيلا على الملف


----------



## أواب (29 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا . . وجاري المشاهدة . . .


----------



## mido_all (29 مايو 2014)

يا جماعة ياريت ملف word والأتوكاد بتاع الدورة وشكرا


----------



## احمد بدة (31 مايو 2014)

(¯´'•..دورة تصميم كاملة طبقا للكود الأمريكي باستخدام برنامج SAFE 12 |م.حاتم البدري¸.•'´¯)
http://goo.gl/7exkot
للاستفسار ووضع الاسئلة للمحاضر للاجابة عليها هنا
https://www.facebook.com/events/607116816037046/
ملف كتاب الشرح http://www.gulfup.com/?WswOCm
ملف الكاد النهائى http://www.gulfup.com/?ZojfQ1

01-مقدمة.
http://www.gulfup.com/?XJZadK
02-خطوات الدورة.
http://www.gulfup.com/?K0Y8Wx
03-ابعاد القطاعات.
http://www.gulfup.com/?D4xdoU
04-المحاور.
http://www.gulfup.com/?iRRrSX
05-تعريف العناصر للبرنامج
http://www.gulfup.com/?GPkAqk
06.
http://www.gulfup.com/?vrnMxH
07-احمال السقف.
http://www.gulfup.com/?33H7GM
08.
http://www.gulfup.com/?7FGX2N
09-الشرائح.
http://www.gulfup.com/?4YSptN
10.
http://www.gulfup.com/?SnISzB
11-مخططات ونوتة. 
http://www.gulfup.com/?nfAZsS
12-تصميم.
http://www.gulfup.com/?301BuX
13-تصميم.rar
http://www.gulfup.com/?mqCnlS
14-تصميم.rar
http://www.gulfup.com/?3uMkhJ
15-تصميم.rar 
http://www.gulfup.com/?ojRApz
16- تصميم.rar 
http://www.gulfup.com/?HhAl3I
17-تصميم.rar 
http://www.gulfup.com/?wwXGuG

​


----------



## egyptsystem (31 مايو 2014)

احمد بدة قال:


> (¯´'•..دورة تصميم كاملة طبقا للكود الأمريكي باستخدام برنامج SAFE 12 |م.حاتم البدري¸.•'´¯)
> ط¯ظˆط±ط© طھطµظ…ظٹظ… ظƒط§ظ…ظ„ط© ط·ط¨ظ‚ط§ ظ„ظ„ظƒظˆط¯ ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ط±ظٹظƒظٹ ط¨ط§ط³طھط®ط¯ط§ظ… ط¨ط±ظ†ط§ظ…ط¬ SAFE 12 | ظ….ط­ط§طھظ… ط§ظ„ط¨ط¯ط±ظٹ - YouTube
> للاستفسار ووضع الاسئلة للمحاضر للاجابة عليها هنا
> https://www.facebook.com/events/607116816037046/
> ...



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## حمدي شققي (31 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## anass81 (2 يونيو 2014)

احمد بدة قال:


> ​



Added


----------



## احمد زيدو (4 يونيو 2014)

27
http://r7---sn-nuj-wxqk.googlevideo...re&title=دورة تصميم بالكود الامريكى محاضرة 27


----------



## احمد زيدو (4 يونيو 2014)

المحاضرة 28
http://r2---sn-nuj-wxql.googlevideo...au&title=دورة تصميم بالكود الامريكى محاضرة 28


----------



## احمد زيدو (4 يونيو 2014)

المحاضرة 29
http://r12---sn-hgn7zn7z.googlevide...edirect=yes&ms=nxu&mt=1401873590&mv=m&mws=yes


----------



## احمد زيدو (4 يونيو 2014)

المحاضرة 30
http://r12---sn-hgn7zn7z.googlevide...edirect=yes&ms=nxu&mt=1401873590&mv=m&mws=yes


----------



## احمد زيدو (4 يونيو 2014)

المحاضرة 31
http://r20---sn-hgn7zn7e.googlevide...edirect=yes&ms=nxu&mt=1401873590&mv=m&mws=yes


----------



## egyptsystem (4 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## المهندس البديري (4 يونيو 2014)

المحاضرة 29 غير موجودة فهي نفس المحاضرة 30 مكررة


----------



## mdeekcoco1 (4 يونيو 2014)

المحاضرة 27 و29 30 لم استطيع تحميلهم هل عندي فقط للكل
وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## محمـــد جمـــال (4 يونيو 2014)

المحاضرة السابعة والعشرون | القواعد الخازوقية


----------



## محمـــد جمـــال (4 يونيو 2014)

المحاضرة الثامنة والعشرون | الترخيم


----------



## محمـــد جمـــال (4 يونيو 2014)

المحاضرة التاسعة والعشرون | الاستيراد من الأوتوكاد إلى السيف


----------



## محمـــد جمـــال (4 يونيو 2014)

المحاضرة الثلاثون | إنتاج مخططات الأعمدة


----------



## محمـــد جمـــال (4 يونيو 2014)

المحاضرة الحادية والثلاثون ( الأخيرة ) | إختبار الدورة


----------



## egyptsystem (4 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## احمد زيدو (5 يونيو 2014)

روابط مباشرة للتحميل 
المحاضرة السابعة والعشرون 
http://r7---sn-nuj-wxqk.googlevideo...B9&title=دورة تصميم بالكود الامريكى محاضرة 27
المحاضرة الثامنة والعشرون 
http://r2---sn-nuj-wxql.googlevideo...=0&title=دورة تصميم بالكود الامريكى محاضرة 28
المحاضرة التاسعة والعشرون 
http://r8---sn-nuj-wxqe6.googlevide...27&title=دورة تصميم بالكود الامريكى محاضرة 29
المحاضرة الثلاثون 
http://r2---sn-nuj-wxqr.googlevideo...xU&title=دورة تصميم بالكود الامريكى محاضرة 30
المحاضرة الحادية والثلاثون 
http://r4---sn-nuj-wxqy.googlevideo...62&title=دورة تصميم بالكود الامريكى محاضرة 31


----------



## egyptsystem (5 يونيو 2014)

احمد زيدو قال:


> روابط مباشرة للتحميل
> المحاضرة السابعة والعشرون
> http://r7---sn-nuj-wxqk.googlevideo...B9&title=دورة تصميم بالكود الامريكى محاضرة 27
> المحاضرة الثامنة والعشرون
> ...



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## كربم العراقي (5 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## كربم العراقي (5 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله

​


----------



## خلف حسين (5 يونيو 2014)

بارك الله بجهودكم


----------



## محمد شلال فرحان (7 يونيو 2014)

جزيت خيرا . استفدنا كثيرا من الدورة


----------



## omar kedra (7 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م.محمد ع المنعم (9 يونيو 2014)

للعلم تم التواصل مع المهندس حاتم وهو انسان محترم ومستعد للاجابة عن اى استفسار انا كلمتة اليوم ورد عليا بكل ترحاب 
لمن يحب التواصل معه ع الايميل الموجود بالشرح


----------



## لميس2010 (11 يونيو 2014)

كيف ألغي design strips التي عرفتها أو كيف اعدل عليها (عرضها مثلا أو مواقعها)؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وشكرا


----------



## المهندس عصام قنطار (15 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## engr reda (20 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (23 يونيو 2014)

استفسار بسيط في المحاضرة رقم 5 

لاحظت عند ادخال عرض الفلانجة للكمرة l sec انه تم ادخال عرض الفلانجة فقط دون عرض الكمرة ( 45 سم )

بينما عند تعريف الكمرة t sec تم ادخال عرض الفلانجة من الناحيتين مضاف اليه عرض الكمرة ( 45+40+20 = 105 سم )

هل طريقة الادخال هكذا صحيحة ام انه التبس على الامر


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (23 يونيو 2014)

استفسار آخر ايضاً في المحاضرة رقم 5 لاحظت انه عند تعريف الحوائط لم يتم تفعيل automatic rigid zone area 

بينما تم تفعيلها عند تعريف الاعمدة 

ولا ادري لماذا


----------



## eng .maryam (23 يونيو 2014)

شكــــــــــــــرا على الموضوع الرائـــــــــــع
لكن عندي سؤال ما هو برنامج csi ؟
وممكن استخدم برنامج staad pro
للتصميم والتحليل الانشائي ؟؟

مع الشكر& التقدير
​


----------



## king stone (24 يونيو 2014)

*ممكن فيديوهات تصميم صالات بنظام shells على الساب او الايتاب*


----------



## م. محمد الصعيدي (2 يوليو 2014)

موضوع مميز 

تحياتي لك


----------



## moneb (23 يوليو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## anass81 (23 يوليو 2014)

السلام عليكم

سوف يتم فك التثبيت عن الموضوع

مع الدعاء للمهندس حاتم و صاحب الموضوع


----------



## حمدي شققي (11 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير مجهود رائع جددا


----------



## حذيفه محمد (24 أكتوبر 2014)

الف شكر يارب


----------



## حذيفه محمد (25 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## smart_7_x (1 فبراير 2015)

لو حد عندو ملف الشرح و ملف الكاد الخاص بالدورة , ممكن يرفعه علي اي موقع تاني غير gulfup لانه فيه مشاكل و التحميل منه مش شغال


----------



## مهندس عامر (1 فبراير 2015)




----------



## مهندس/حسنى صالح (1 يوليو 2015)

هل من الممكن الدروس من ال18 حنى الاخر ترفع على موقع رفع لتحميلها بدل من مشاهدتها على اليوتيوب


----------



## احمد بدة (1 يوليو 2015)

18-الاعمدة.rar
http://www.gulfup.com/?nuhGJx

19-اساسات.rar
http://www.gulfup.com/?IXHHEY

20-القواعد المنفصلة.rar
http://www.gulfup.com/?bZXIeP

21-القواعد المنفصلة.rar
http://www.gulfup.com/?7MQr8k

22-القواعد المنفصلة سي�...
http://www.gulfup.com/?H1TivC

ملف كتاب الشرح ​
ملف الكاد النهائى​http://www.mediafire.com/view/lby32..._ظ&#133;ظ&#135;ظ&#134;ط¯ط³_ط*ظ&#132;طھظ&#133;


----------



## مهندس/حسنى صالح (13 يوليو 2015)

بشمهندس احمد بدة
تقبل الله منك وجزاك الله خيرا كثيرا ونفعك ونفع بك وبارك لك


----------



## Mr Engine (25 يوليو 2015)

شكرا لمجهودك وتعبك


----------



## مهندس/حسنى صالح (30 يوليو 2015)

هل ممكن استكمال رفع الحلقات من 23 للآخر على موقع الخليج ؟
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حمدي شققي (15 نوفمبر 2015)

احمد بدة قال:


> 18-الاعمدة.rar
> http://www.gulfup.com/?nuhGJx
> 
> 19-اساسات.rar
> ...


جزاك الله كل خير​


----------

